# Possible failures of GME EPIRBS



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Most of us who never go far offshore in our kayaks will not be affected by this, but it may affect some of us, particularly those with fast paddle yaks (going out to 'Gravel' off the Goldie), or AI owners, or those with stink boats.

http://www.msq.qld.gov.au/~/media/msqin ... yalert.pdf


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I note from the list that it extends to PLBs too.

I tested mine only after I had walked in on my christmas epic. I hadn't tested it for years. It was fine, but I left it a bit late if it wasn't. To be honest I had forgotten about the test feature.


----------

